# ♥♡ Love is not in the air.. ♡♥



## Tongue_Flicker (Jun 11, 2013)

Since February is the love month and Valentine's Day is almost here, thought I'd share some heartbreak lol..

*That moment when your confession of love is rejected (due to obvious reasons)*










Advanced happy hearts day!


----------

